# typisierte ArrayList



## zimmys (17. Aug 2006)

ich möchte eine ArrayList (this.objectList) zum zeitpunkt des Konstruktoraufrufes der Klasse typisieren. Aber irgenwie scheint das so wohl nicht zu gehen.



```
public final class DBTableModel {
    
    private ArrayList objectList;

.
.
.    
//Konstruktor
    public DBTableModel(....., java.lang.Object myObject){
               
        this.objectList = new ArrayList<myObject.getClass()>();
 .
 .
 .       
    }
}
```

wo liegt meine denkfehler?

thanks for comment...

zimmys


----------



## AlArenal (17. Aug 2006)

Dein Denkfehler liegt darin, dass das nicht geht. Was soll das für ne Typsicherheit sein, wenn der Typ erst zur Laufzeit bestimmt wird??


----------



## The_S (17. Aug 2006)

```
public final class DBTableModel <MyObject>{
    
    private ArrayList<MyObject> objectList;

.
.
.    
//Konstruktor
    public DBTableModel(){
               
        this.objectList = new ArrayList<MyObject>();
 .
 .
 .       
    }
}
```


----------



## zimmys (17. Aug 2006)

Danke, genau das habe ich gesucht. super!


----------

